# please help I think my guppies have Ick



## donnag (Apr 21, 2006)

someone please help I think my guppies may have Ick. I wasnt having any problems until I changed from useing a 15 watt black light to a 15 watt white light could this have anything to do with the possible Ick breakout
I noticed 2 of my males have white cotton looking patches on their back where it was once black my males are orange ,black,& green with a little white i noticed one of them scraping himself on the gravel really hard and on the artifical plants I put 5 ml = ( 1 teaspoon) of ick away in the tank (10 gal)
with all the fish to be sure if they have any it will get it off all fish possibly infected if anyone has ideas on anything else that should be done please reply to this post any help is greatly appreciated 
thanks donnag


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Unless the white light is cooler than the black, I don't think it had anything to do with it. Ick outbreaks usually occur when fish are stressed or cold. Raise the temp, make sure the filter has no carbon (it will take the meds right back out of the water), and add salt (1 tsp/gallon to start). Search the old posts there are many remedies for ich, but I recommend picking one and following the instructions of the bottle to the letter, including water changes, keep medicating for the entire period (usually 10-14 days) or the ich will come back.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I am always successful treating with salt and raising the temperature to 86. Add 1 tsp/gallon as emc7 suggested and raise the temperature. Do your water changes and add salt to the new water. The ich will clear up.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Ick looks like grains of salt on the fish. Fungus looks like cotton.


----------



## donnag (Apr 21, 2006)

if fungus looks like cotton what can i do for fungus ive never had this problem before is there anything i can buy to put in the tank to kill the fungus or will the fungus even hurt my fish thanks 
donnag


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What does the ich away have in it? Methylene blue and malachite green are also effective against fungus.


----------



## donnag (Apr 21, 2006)

thanks guys my fish are well now the advise worked
donnag


----------

